# Christmas Gift Ideas for Woodworkers



## WoodworkingTalk (Dec 8, 2015)

> One of the best things about woodworking is that it allows you to express yourself in a number of different ways. This lets you customize your projects and make them a unique extension of yourself.
> 
> This can be a great thing when making things for those you care about, especially around Christmas. Gifts that you’ve made yourself always have more heart than something that you just picked up at a store.


*Read More*:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/articles/christmas-gift-ideas-for-woodworkers/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have in the past made several things my friends and family would like to have, such as cutting boards, Chess boards and other game boards. For some of my family who had little ones I made several toys, high chairs, baby beds and such. 

The list to make gifts are so unlimited, and most people really like things that are hand made.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I would love to see some pictures of gifts y'all have made!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I hate Christmas shopping-----low quality trash for the most part.

I've made many clocks as gifts---

One fun Christmas gift making weekend I made three small stained glass windows--using quilt patterns. Simplest and quickest windows I ever made---all straight cuts-----


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Here are a few I have made for my family and friends in the past few years.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I like the trunk---I've made two as gifts---more rustic than your picture--


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I love the cutting board for over the sink! 

Perfect if the garbage disposal is under there.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Cutting boards - pig, chicken, cow, flounder, apple. The kids (all adults) loved them.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Those are beautiful gifts MT, I bet you had a lot of fun making them.


----------



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

Not really wood, but certainly a novelty.

Made for the white elephant Christmas exchange at work:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Several of my friends are shooters and they would really like these ear plugs. Can you tell us what kind of ear plugs they are and how do you hold them in the shell casings? Thanks, Murph.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice projects, gifts guys


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Top view


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Another hall table for my other sister in law. This one more formal.


----------



## uMake Ltd (Jan 12, 2016)

wow, the work you guys do are amazing! I'm looking forward to seeing more of this forum and learning from you guys


----------



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

Murphy's Law said:


> Several of my friends are shooters and they would really like these ear plugs. Can you tell us what kind of ear plugs they are and how do you hold them in the shell casings? Thanks, Murph.



Don't know why I missed this--- 

I use the Skull candy JIBS (~$9.00 at walmart)

I put them in the vice and wedge them apart with a small flat head. I use the soldering iron to melt the contact points from the bud and untie the wire.

For the cases, I trim the fired 45 ACP's to just under 5/8's and tap that hole. I debur/chamfer the case mouth, which makes pushing the bud part in a lot easier.

I run the wire through the hole of the case, and reconnect them to the bud. I retie the little knot in the wire so the wires won't pull out from the solder points.

I take a dremel with the sanding drum at very low speed and take a little off the outside diameter of the bud. You could probably do it with 150/180 grit sand paper... Just a little bit off and to score the plastic to help grip the case.

To assemble, I just push the bud into the case. It is a very tight fit, and takes some effort to pull them apart so I do not think glue is needed. 

The next one I do, I'll pictures to help the process.

Sorry for the oversight- hope this helps.


----------

